# South African in Greece



## Andrea Chetty (Feb 23, 2011)

how willing an employer is to help with work permit?


----------



## lindavdriet (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi Andrea,
I suppose it all depends what type of work you do and the employers, I came here in 2000 to work as a nanny and my 1st employer was very helpful
Linda


----------

